# Has the products damaged my alloys?



## BigMig (Dec 21, 2015)

original message deleted by OP, chasing claim with refurbisher


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

That's not good , 
Do you have any warranty on the paint job ? I would take them back , assuming all 4 are the same if only 1 it may be product you used .


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Are they painted or powder coated


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a similar effect on wheels that I had powder coated.
In my opinion it is nothing to do with the fallout and tar remover that you have used, but rather is a failure of the powder coating.
I would take them back to whoever did them for you.
Interestingly, when it happened on mine, it only affected 1 of the 4 wheels that I had done.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

That is a faliure in the curing of the wheel. Take them back and they should sort it for you.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

When you take them back I would also say you wash them only with soapy water


----------



## BigMig (Dec 21, 2015)

Ok I see what you're saying, but the wheels were perfect for 10mnths right up to the point they were cleaned with the product , so there must be some chemical reaction going on as well?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

what wheel cleaner was it mate? some arnt safe on all wheel types.


----------



## BigMig (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh I think the wheels were powder coated and wet painted, well that's judging by their website. 
The product was TRIX, which I've also used on other wheels without a problem.
Seems to be the combination of these refurbed alloys and the TRIX, some sort of stress corrosion type reaction?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Powder coated and painted ?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wouldnt have thought trix would do it as you say youve used it on other wheels, this is from car pro's website...

Features:

Excellent wheel cleaner
Strong Degreaser and Cleaner
Iron Contaminant Remover
Tar Remover
PH Neutral
Directions:

Shake bottle well 
Spray across affected area
Shake once or twice approximately every 30 seconds during application
Allow to dwell approximately 5 minutes
Agitate with sponge or other media
Thorughly rinse all surfaces 
Precautions:

Avoid polycarbonate headlights, clear bra material, and sensitive plastics
Avoid use in direct sun
For unknown materials test on small area first
Avoid allowing to dry on plastic
Use in ventilated area
Use hand and face protection


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like 1k lacquer has failed, take them back.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Having seen how autosmart tardis removed graffiti from a corsa elsewhere on this forum I would be very reluctant to put it or similar products on wheels unless I knew they were the original factory finish or refurbed with 2k lacquer.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I would say that was more of a shoddy job rather than cleaning products damaging them.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine done the same when i had my wheels done. Its the coat under cured and cracking. I toodk mine back and got them re-done


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

It is very odd that this would happen after such a length of time and have nothing to do with the product. There is an inclination on DW that the product is not at fault, it will be down to a shoddy refurb or user error or the likes. But sometimes it is the product so you should not be afraid to take it up with car pro. They should have insurance to cover this sort of thing.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Harry_p said:


> Having seen how autosmart tardis removed graffiti from a corsa elsewhere on this forum I would be very reluctant to put it or similar products on wheels unless I knew they were the original factory finish or refurbed with 2k lacquer.


that was very fresh paint with no top coat on it, tardis has never damaged anything i have used it on.

I have done more damage to paint with a jet wash than products


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

andystevens said:


> I would say that was more of a shoddy job rather than cleaning products damaging them.


^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^

My brother used to powdercoat metal fence panels and I thought it was a good idea if he could do a set of alloys for me to save a few quid, anyway poor prep work resulted in the same way your alloys went after a few weeks!!!:wall:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

scoobyboy1 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> My brother used to powdercoat metal fence panels and I thought it was a good idea if he could do a set of alloys for me to save a few quid, anyway poor prep work resulted in the same way your alloys went after a few weeks!!!:wall:


So they were fine for ten months, then immediately after cleaning them with a new product the lacquer failed.

That's one heck of a coincidence if product wasn't to blame.

However, they have a disclaimer saying to test on s hidden area, so they must know it has the potential to damage some finishes and is not 100% safe, so doubt you'd ever get any comeback from the retailer or manufacturer.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

justina3 said:


> that was very fresh paint with no top coat on it, tardis has never damaged anything i have used it on.
> 
> I have done more damage to paint with a jet wash than products


The vast majority of aerosols are acrylic based. The vast majority of 1k lacquers are acrylic based and no more resistant to chemicals than the paint they are covering. It's there to add depth, gloss and uv protection. An acrylic lacquer will re-wet and etch into an acrylic basecoat as they're chemically very similar.

I'm sure a lot of these wonder products are perfectly safe on the huge majority of standard finishes, but doesn't mean they are on all.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Just shown these to a painter friend of mine whose been in the trade for 30+ yrs. He started explaining the chemical process of how the finish had broken down and why for about an hr :tumbleweed: But they need taking back to the paint shop buddy, you haven't caused it :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As all have stated its paint failure, never seen factory paint fail like that and more finger pointing to the re-paint, trix isn't really a harsh product.

And as mentioned about graffiti and tardis the graffiti was fresh and not lacquered more like it having been sprayed on a mirror just needing something to dissolve it. Same with glue removers.

Wheels are exposed to some of the worst elements and as such should be capable of being washed without issues unless some fancy polished rims, wheel cleaners should not be a major concern.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

scoobyboy1 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> My brother used to powdercoat metal fence panels and I thought it was a good idea if he could do a set of alloys for me to save a few quid, anyway poor prep work resulted in the same way your alloys went after a few weeks!!!:wall:


Yes I agree.


----------

